
The Creator of Bitcoin Comes Clean, Only to Disappear Again - kawera
https://longreads.com/2017/10/10/the-creator-of-bitcoin-comes-clean-only-to-disappear-again/
======
FuckOffNeemo
What a fascinating read. I don't have anything to add.

The pursuit of Mr. Wright in Australia, I thought, was somewhat mundane.
Evidently from this article my assumptions and his successful evasion of the
Australian Police would show it wasn't just a simple raid-and-audit exercise,
but something altogether more sinister.

